# The Hustler meets Jr. Gent



## aggromere (May 13, 2009)

When I first started turning pens my goal was to be able to make a pool cue pen that I was happy with and that pool players would instantly recognize, yet still maintain the form and function of a fine pen.

Well tonight I decided to try for a prototype of the pen I am going for.  I still dont have my byrnes table saw so I just did a couple of free hand butterfly points in this one.  Just ran the blank through the bandsaw and then put it back together with a couple of pieces of pool cue veneer wood in between.  Once i get my byrnes table saw the points will be exactly even and have three veneers instead of two  and the off cut of the blank will be replaced with contrasting wood.

I used a closed end mandrel from AZS to turn the lower barrel and used hardrock white maple pool cue shaft wood for the sleeve.  Each end has a piece of b/w/b/w/b pick guard at each end and the closed end has a small piece of faux ivory to simulate the ferrule.  Although a real cue would not have the ring at the ferrule I thought it might balance out the design a little better.  I think it does, but am open to any suggestions or opinions.

The upper barrel was turned between centers taking the center ring end down to the bushing and freehanding the upper end to make it wide to simulate the butt end of the cue.  It is actually about 1/4 inch or a little more longer than the tube.  The center band end has one piece of the pick guard and the butt end has two pieces sandwiched together.

I made the finial from a piece of the same blank I used for the upper barrel, Amboyna Burl.

The but is finished with about 8 coats of CA/BLO and the shaft with only 3.  I was trying for less shine on the shaft end.  

I didn't put a clip on the pen because I don't know how to put a recessed clip in yet.  Although the way the pen looks I might just leave the clips off, but would like comments on that as well.

Well anyway, I'm really pleased with the result for my first real effort at the kind of pen I originally wanted to make.  If not for all the help, advice and tools and materials from IAP members I would have never gotten this far.  I think I will be able to continue to improve my design and execution until the pen can break and run out a rack of nine ball.


----------



## fiferb (May 13, 2009)

Looks great! I can't wait to see what you come up with as you progress.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 13, 2009)

Pete,
That's a real nice looking pen.  I like the no clip look on this one.  Great job.


----------



## Rollerbob (May 13, 2009)

I believe you are right on "cue" so to speak.Very nice looking!


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 13, 2009)

Great looking pen!


----------



## TowMater (May 13, 2009)

That's a great looking pen!

Are you going to put a real tip on it? I think that would send it to the next level!


----------



## Whaler (May 13, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## aggromere (May 13, 2009)

I thought about putting a real tip on it but they are leather so not sure how that would look.  I always use blue cue chalk when I play and I thought about putting a thin blue arcylic on the end of the ferrule.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 13, 2009)

Nice start to a cool idea - I would go for the leather tip.  Dare to be different.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 13, 2009)

Listen to Bruce, he has defeated Minnesota Fats twice.


----------

